
Ask HN: Finding fulfillment outside of work? - CrippledTurtle
Hi HN,
I joined my current company (my second job as a software engineer) about 8 months ago and have been  feeling a bit aimless. I love how much I learn on the job - most of the engineers are better and more experienced than I am, and happy to help me learn, which is exactly what I&#x27;m looking for. I also make a really high salary which is obviously nice. But I don&#x27;t feel any real passion for the work the company does (it&#x27;s finance related). I&#x27;ve given a lot of the money I&#x27;ve earned to charity but that just doesn&#x27;t make me feel as fulfilled as actually doing rewarding work.
I don&#x27;t want to quit my job because I love how much I&#x27;m learning, but I want to do something to feel more fulfilled outside of work. Something like a side project, except I don&#x27;t have any good ideas at the moment.
I&#x27;ve thought of volunteering, and have started the application for the TEALS program, but that wouldn&#x27;t start until next school year.
Any ideas?
======
b6
Hi, I think it's really cool you're thinking along these lines.

Giving to charity is great. I know you say it's not enough, but you might be
able to get more out of it. I give to Watsi. When the email reports come in
about the people who got medical treatment, I give them my full attention for
a few minutes. I really look at the people and imagine that I know them. I try
to think about them as if they are my dad or my mom. Or if they are a child, I
think about how it would feel to be a parent, and not be able to afford care
for my child, but then I'm saved by the generosity of a stranger. It can be
very moving.

Another way to go is to just help people around you. You can take walks with
the intention to just pay attention and see what's going on. Just look at
peoples' faces and imagine how it feels to do their jobs. On my walks, I saw a
lady sweeping the street every day, and people walking up and down the rows of
waiting cars selling flowers. I eat at a certain cafeteria every day, and I
watch the cleanup crews clean up mess after mess, silently and thanklessly.
Earlier this year I handed out ten envelopes with happy new year cards and
money, and said "happy new year" to them in the local language. My intention
is just to say, I see what you do, and I care about you and want you to be
well. I see many of them every day when I go out. There are opportunities to
help everywhere. Every time you reduce suffering it's giving something good a
chance to grow.

------
cauterized
Why not spend some time volunteering for a local charity you believe in?

